# Swiffer (lionhead bunny)



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my Swiffer sweeper!!! My little baby lion head bunny!









(he's squinting because of the sun in his face)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Second thread today with an adorable fluff ball bunny! Don't make me want one...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You know you need a cute little self-powered broom!! ^_^ <3

Lionheads are smaller than angoras, notorious for just a mane around the head and sometimes a "dust ruffle" of wool around the hindquarters.

7wks old









unhappy bunny wouldn't clean his own behind, so he had to get a bath... He SQUEALED when Mike accidentally got water in his ear.









10 wks









he secretly enjoys the torture









Swiffer 'hawk!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!


----------



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

he's adorable!! i've always wanted a lionhead, but my regular short-haired bunnies manage to get messy enough with all that extra fur involved, haha.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my god. 
There's a better bum bath for messy bottoms where you don't wash the whole bunny (which can lead to sniffles) but yea he's still *dies* That first pic of him in the sun reminds me of pics of Tibetan Mastiffs !! Google it, because I don't want to troll your thread.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh my goodness! aren't we just adorabables!?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

principessa said:


> he's adorable!! i've always wanted a lionhead, but my regular short-haired bunnies manage to get messy enough with all that extra fur involved, haha.


He doesn't shed anywhere near as much as my Polish or my New Zealands!! Of all of the breeds I've had, English lops and Dutch are the worst shedders!!!

I love T Mastiffs! I wish I had the room and money for one!

Sniffles comes on if they're not dried properly, he's trained to be blown dry ;-)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

"trained" to be blown dry?!? lol okay! Whatever floats his fancy! hahahaa


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it actually gets the wool completely dry, so he doesn't get cold.

Here's the rest of my herd:
Caerbannog (he's a rescue, his ears were full of mites when we brought him home)









my son's rabbit, Artemis









and my fiance's little sweetheart, Nemesis


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I know about bunny baths which is why youtube videos of bunny baths annoy me so much. People think bunnies need to be bathed (seriously, look up "Brownie the swimming bunny" on yt. They put it in a swimming pool, poor thing)

woo, loving all your big buns! I don't think I'll be getting another dwarf


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

there's a video going viral of a bun swimming for arthritis treatment. There's no hard or fast way for pet care, yes, certain things are off limits, but when you have bucks who pee on themselves intentionally, butt baths don't cut it. Especially when your originally white rabbit decides that he wants to be orange...and horribly smelly.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

omg those tiny ears on that fluffy face!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he's softer than fleece too!


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my there so cute 

I have a couple of Dutch girls, and my boy New Zealands rabbit who I adore <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh... I was going on the assumption all the bunnies were fixed. Yea, if there's an unspayed doe and unneutered buck there will be spraying :< eww.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we live in a farming community, there's one one vet who would do it, and they're not very experienced, so I worry about putting anyone under the knife so to speak. I've had a buck fixed, and it was awesome (I'm allergic to their musk), and he was able to live comfortably with an intact doe (not risking my girls).

Some will just spray by themselves, they're worse than cats in that respect. We had a doe who would try to spray my three year old's bed!

I used to have a Dutch, he was my baby!! His name was Minion. RIP <3








Here's the English Lops we used to have (both RIP)
Harold








Niambi (and the love of her life, my fiance)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw the dutchies are gorgous!!! Eng lops I feel would be constantly stepping on their ears lol

It's a sin you don't have a reputable vet :<


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

One of the hazards of having an unusual housepet in the country, no good vets. Nothing for reptiles either out here. And the nearest are over an hour, and wanted $300 for a neuter, I was scared to ask what a spay was, and they didn't have much more experience than the vet here!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

They're all so cute!! I love english lops but I would be so paranoid about ear infections with those super long ears!! I think I've decided that when I move to Kentucky I would like to concentrate on Broken Chocolate and Broken smoked pearl (and maybe blue eyed white) holland lops, and Solid and/or broken black otter mini rex's. And of course some day flemish giants!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the day when we can have flemis!!! ^_^

Our Buck would get nasty ear wax buildup and was a horrible shedding machine, the only other thing you really have to worry about, is them walking on their ears! lol


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Awwww reminds me of when I got my little Lionhead baby last September. They grow up fast! Mines a female and shes a little crazy bun. She's bitten through a lot of computer/speaker wires already  You gotta watch them constantly while they're roaming about and keep them away from wires at all costs...it only takes them a second to snip one in half.


----------

